# Post vintage and old memes that you still think are funny, but classic or ancient.



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 4, 2021)

Let us dabble into ye old internet culture to find old memes that are funny and classic, even after all these years.


----------



## aomagrat (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 9, 2021)




----------

